# Hausaufgabe über Schleifen



## pierre93 (16. Mrz 2010)

Hallo liebe Community 
Ich habe ein Hausaufgabe aufbekommen (bin in der 11ten Klasse eines Gymnasiums) mit folgendem Problem:
Ich soll mit Java Eclipse ein Programm erstellen, das mit einer Schleife die Zahlen von -10 bis +10 durchlaeuft. Die Variable "i" bekommt dann den Wert.
Es sollen 3 verschiedene Ergebnisse ausgegeben werden.
1) i³
2) 2*i²-5*i
3) i! (Fakkultät)

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand mit einen Programmcode schreiben würden

Viele Dank im Vorraus


----------



## dbohnen (16. Mrz 2010)

hast du vlt wenigstens eine kleine grundidee, wie du an die sache rangehen würdest?
oder habt ihr hinweise bekommen (vom lehrer) wie ähnliche/oder andere probleme mittels schleifen gelöst werden?

So mit einer einfachen bitte das zu programmieren werden sich nicht viele finden! Irgendwann wird sich einer erbarmen aber was hast du davon???

mfg

dbohnen


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Mrz 2010)

pierre93 hat gesagt.:


> -10 bis +10





> i! (Fakkultät)


Gewöhnliche fakultät ist da eh nicht definiert, Gamma hat gerade dort ganz böse Polstellen. Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Dude! (28. Mrz 2010)

Da Negative Zahlen kein Fakultät haben wird der sehr einfache Code mit nen paar if-Sätzen verkompliziert.


[JAVA=42]
public class ForSchleife {
	public static void main(String[]args) {
		int e1, e2, e3;
		e3=1;
		for (int i=-10; i<=10;i++) {
			e1=i*i*i;
			e2=2*i*i-5*i;
			System.out.println("i="+i);
			System.out.println(i+"³="+e1);
			System.out.println("2*"+i+"²-5*"+i+"="+e2);
			if (i==0) {
			System.out.println("0!=1");
			}
			if (i>0) {
			e3=e3*i;
			System.out.println(i+"!="+e3);
			} 
			if (i<0) {
			System.out.println(i+"!=ERROR.");
			}
			System.out.println("");
		}	
	}
}



[/code]


----------



## eXistenZ (29. Mrz 2010)

Dude! hat gesagt.:


> Da Negative Zahlen kein Fakultät haben wird der sehr einfache Code mit nen paar if-Sätzen verkompliziert.
> 
> 
> [JAVA=42]
> ...



Aufgabe gelöst (mit ganzem Code) und nicht einmal ein Klick auf den Danke-Button xDD
niCe xDD

Dann werd ich dir wohl das Danke geben


----------



## Firestorm87 (29. Mrz 2010)

Hier grad nochmal drüber gestolpert und nur so als Gedankenanstoß....

Etwas "komplizierter" aber dafür vielleicht auch etwas allgemeiner:

```
public static long getFakultät(int index) {
		if (index < 0) {
			throw new IndexOutOfBoundsException("Die Fakultät ist nur für Zahlen >= 0 definiert!");
		} else {
			long result = 1;
			for (int i = 2; i <= index; i++) {
				result *= i;
			}
			return result;
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		for (int i = -10; i <= 10; i++) {
			System.out.println("====== " + (i < 0 || i > 10 ? "" : " ") + i + " ======");
			System.out.println("i³       = " + getPotenz(i, 3));
			System.out.println("2*i²-5*i = " + (2 * Math.pow(i, 2) - 5 * i));
			try {
				System.out.println("i!       = " + getFakultät(i));
			} catch (IndexOutOfBoundsException e) {
				System.out.println("i!       = nicht definiert");
			}
		}
	}
```
Ergibt dann:

```
====== -10 ======
i³       = -1000.0
2*i²-5*i = 250.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -9 ======
i³       = -729.0
2*i²-5*i = 207.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -8 ======
i³       = -512.0
2*i²-5*i = 168.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -7 ======
i³       = -343.0
2*i²-5*i = 133.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -6 ======
i³       = -216.0
2*i²-5*i = 102.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -5 ======
i³       = -125.0
2*i²-5*i = 75.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -4 ======
i³       = -64.0
2*i²-5*i = 52.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -3 ======
i³       = -27.0
2*i²-5*i = 33.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -2 ======
i³       = -8.0
2*i²-5*i = 18.0
i!       = nicht definiert
====== -1 ======
i³       = -1.0
2*i²-5*i = 7.0
i!       = nicht definiert
======  0 ======
i³       = 0.0
2*i²-5*i = 0.0
i!       = 1
======  1 ======
i³       = 1.0
2*i²-5*i = -3.0
i!       = 1
======  2 ======
i³       = 8.0
2*i²-5*i = -2.0
i!       = 2
======  3 ======
i³       = 27.0
2*i²-5*i = 3.0
i!       = 6
======  4 ======
i³       = 64.0
2*i²-5*i = 12.0
i!       = 24
======  5 ======
i³       = 125.0
2*i²-5*i = 25.0
i!       = 120
======  6 ======
i³       = 216.0
2*i²-5*i = 42.0
i!       = 720
======  7 ======
i³       = 343.0
2*i²-5*i = 63.0
i!       = 5040
======  8 ======
i³       = 512.0
2*i²-5*i = 88.0
i!       = 40320
======  9 ======
i³       = 729.0
2*i²-5*i = 117.0
i!       = 362880
====== 10 ======
i³       = 1000.0
2*i²-5*i = 150.0
i!       = 3628800
```


----------



## bjoern (29. Mrz 2010)

0! ist glaube ich 1

will aber nicht meckern


----------



## Firestorm87 (29. Mrz 2010)

Angepasst und Korrigiert


----------

